# Watched my first AKC hunt test



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like fun! That's great that you will have water to train on!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds like a very emjoyable and productive day. Glad for you!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very good job joining the club! Now you should have several people to train with and that is so valuable. Say HI to Jige for me.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Laura. Yep you can never have too many people helping you train. Need to find out when their next training day is. Going to head down the road today and watch Senior hunt test.


----------

